

Ask HN: Can you recommend a blog writer or service? - mcargian

I have a lot of content that I would like to post, but my writing skills leave much to be desired. I've been looking to outsource the blog writing or re-writing of my content, but the search results on Google look more like spam than helpful orgs for this type of service. I am not even sure how much to pay for something like this.<p>Have you used a service to write (or proof read) blog posts?<p>How did you locate them: craigslist, elance, mechanical turk, some blog writer site, or something else?<p>What is the going rate for a small 100-150 word blog post?<p>I've seen prices advertised "per page". What the heck is the length of a "page" on a blog anyways?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
rms
<http://forums.digitalpoint.com/forumdisplay.php?s=148>

<http://forums.digitalpoint.com/forumdisplay.php?f=102>

~~~
mcargian
Thanks, I'll take a look through the forums. Have you used anyone from this
forum? The prices seem to be completely random from $0.15 to $10 per post or
more.

~~~
rms
No, I haven't, though it's certainly a case of you get what you pay for, from
people that don't speak English really well in developing countries, to people
in the USA with degrees with English.

------
noodle
well, if you're interested, i might be able to help. i can write reasonably
well but don't have anything to write about.

drop me an email (in my profile) and perhaps we can work something out.

~~~
mcargian
But you don't use capital letters. Is this Jerry Yang? ;)

~~~
noodle
would you hold it against me if it were? :p

